# Niarchos "World Glory" - German/English



## Tommek (Oct 23, 2021)

Moin, moin,

ich bin auf der Suche nach der kompletten Crew-Liste (alle Dienstgrade) der "World Glory" vom Zeitraum der Fertigstellung / Aug.1954 bis Mai.1955.

Das Schiff wurde unter der Baunummer: 1639 auf der Werft der: Bethlehem Shipbuilding Corporation, Quincy Massachusetts, für die World Tankers Co., Monrovia-Liberia gebaut. Auftraggeber war der griechische Reeder Stavos S. Niarchos.

Kann mir bitte jemand weiter helfen oder ggf. einen Hinweis geben, wo ich weiter recherchieren kann?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Tommek



Hi,

I´m searching for the complete Crew-List (all members) of the ship "World Glory" in the timezone of ready built / Aug. 1954 until May 1955.

.The ship was built with the registrationnumber: 1639 at the shipyard: Bethlehem Shipbuilding, Quincy Massachusetts for the company World Tankers Co., Monrovia-Liberia. The client has been the greek shipping agent Stavos S. Niarchos.

Is anybody able to help or please knows where I can do more research ?

Thanks a lot in forward.

Tommek


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

Tommek
Just a slight correction - the Greek tycoon /owner was named Stavros - not Stavos.

BW
J


----------



## Tommek (Oct 23, 2021)

jmcg said:


> Tommek
> Just a slight correction - the Greek tycoon /owner was named Stavros - not Stavos.
> 
> BW
> J


😎 Sorry! You might forgive my mistake!


----------



## Leswest (Jul 18, 2011)

Tommek said:


> Moin, moin,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach der kompletten Crew-Liste (alle Dienstgrade) der "World Glory" vom Zeitraum der Fertigstellung / Aug.1954 bis Mai.1955.
> 
> ...


Hi Tommek

I think you will find this difficult. I joined Niarchos in London in November 1955 and was sent to Hamburg to serve on the World Grandeur on its maiden voyage. In February 1957, after several voyages, I was about to be transferred to another Niarchos vessel but I received a better offer so I left the Company. Niarchos closed down in 2003 so there is probably no-one. who would have any records of the World Glory.

This is probably not much help to you but I do wish you every success with your search.

All the best.

Les West


----------

